# My Maryland Whiskey Flasks



## waskey (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't really have many(only 4 in fact) but I would love to start adding more of these rectangular shaped whiskey flasks from Maryland to my collection. These are very nice looking bottles in my opinion; there were a ton of different Baltimore ones at this year's show but I focused mainly on local bottles; next year im defenetly gonna have to purchase some of these; btw if anyone has any of these rectangle shaped whiskeys from Maryland that would be willing to let go; i'd be interested. Here is a pic of the first one and my favorite one. E.E. Malone Ellicott City, Md. This is one of the two local whiskey flasks to me; the other is much scarcer. This one is pretty rare as well; they sell anywhere from $15-50 on ebay; Joey Haman(the ham man) on the forum dug this one up in a local dump and traded it to me.


----------



## waskey (Jun 26, 2010)

Heres the next. Records & Goldsborough Baltimore, Md. This one is actually an ABM screw top flask that I dug up over in Woodlawn, Maryland. This one is listed as common in the Balt. book but its still a nice bottle in my opinion.


----------



## waskey (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is my rarest one I have; William G. Dude from Baltimore. I found this one over in Catonsville, Md. This one is badly cracked but I kept it for display until I can get a better one. This one is listed as rare in the Balt. book.


----------



## waskey (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is the last one I have. Its another variation of the Records & Goldsborough from Baltimore. This one came out of my riverside dump site in Ellicott City, my digging partner Joey and I worked this site all last summer and we came up with some amazing bottles. We would dig for a while; then take a break and go swim then back to digging and keep doing this over and over again. It was a very fun place to dig; i just wish it was bigger that way we could still be doing our Digging/Swimming trips this summer. Anyway heres the pic. Its listed as uncommon in the Balt book.


----------



## waskey (Aug 24, 2010)

I traded the rare local  E.E. Malone in the first picture to Joey Haman on the forum last week and its been bugging me ever since. I was thinking maybe I will never see another one. Well yesterday my mom ran into an old friend in the gas station who lives in mine and Joeys neighborhood. He told her to tell me to stop by in the evening becuase he had a bunch of old bottles he found a while back in the basement of an old house in Ellicott City. Me and Joey went down there to find he had old trash bags of old whiskey bottles out back in his yard. He said take whatever you want and we started looking through all the bags and we were very discouraged because everything was there were only 4 types of whiskey bottles  and they were all slick but most were blow in mold. Me and Joey agreed before that I would get first pic if there were any good bottles. As we worked through the bags looking through the mix of whole and broken flasks; Joey said he had one with embossing. He pulled it out of the old bag and it was another E. E. Malone. We searched all the bottles(probably around 200 or so) and it was the only one that wasn't slick. I got it for my collection and im very happy to have gotton back a rare local. Here is a pic.


----------



## waskey (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is another nice flask that I got off ebay. Its listed as uncommon the Balt book.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 24, 2010)

Henry, here's a whiskey bottle that I recently dug, a Mallard Distilling Co., from Baltimore and New York. It had the glass stopper with the cork still attached. The glass stopper has a small chip in it but it was neat to find both the bottle and the stopper together.


----------



## waskey (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice find Dan the Mallards are very cool and are very unique also. Im not sure how hard to find they are but I believe they aren't too rare since Ive seen alot on ebay.


----------

